# Advice Wanted



## Captn (Aug 1, 2015)

I did taekwondo as a kid and I loved it but for various reasons I stopped and started multiple times, the last time ending in early 2009.  I've decided to get back into it so I'm going to be taking Beginning Martial Arts for credit at uni next semester but I have several concerns.  

1. A few weeks ago I went back to my old studio to try to get back into the swing of things. It's an ATA school.  I recently found out that ATA as an organization has a less than stellar reputation. 
2. I am really overweight and out of shape but I'm still determined to get back into TKD. 

The reason I started going back to the ATA school over the summer was because I was really worried about how my fitness, or lack there of, would effect my performance once my uni class starts so I thought I'd dust off my old skills just to give me a better foundation. Now I'm worried that what I've learned, both now and years ago, might be wrong. I mean, I've always known that the ATA school I went to was more lax than my previous school (from when I was like 5-9) but I was in middle school and enjoyed the program and figured I was still getting good martial arts training. But what I've read recently suggests that I might have to completely relearn concepts I'd thought I knew well. 

I guess what I'm saying is that I'm worried and was wondering if anyone has any advice. I want to do well and succeed and be healthy but I also want to do it as a serious martial artist.  Is there anything I can do now or in the coming months to try to get myself on track to becoming a real martial artist (and not fail this class)?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 1, 2015)

I think if you are taking a course that is '_Beginning M_artial Arts' you should not worry about brushing up skills you used to have and start the course with an open mind as the instructor/s will teach you what you need to know. This will leave you free to start working on your fitness.
I'm not the one who can tell you how to start your fitness regime but there's others here who will give you good advice. spend the time working on that and then enjoy your course when it starts, which I have to say sounds very cool to do at uni!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 1, 2015)

You can find bad schools or bad instructors within any org. I'd stop worrying about it.


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 1, 2015)

My recommendation is go in with an open mind.  Don't say, "but at my old school we did it like......".  Just accept any corrections that are made and move on.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 1, 2015)

Nothing wrong with be humble. Just go with the flow and reinforce what was before. Good luck with the journey


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 2, 2015)

Captn said:


> I did taekwondo as a kid and I loved it but for various reasons I stopped and started multiple times, the last time ending in early 2009.  I've decided to get back into it so I'm going to be taking Beginning Martial Arts for credit at uni next semester but I have several concerns.
> 
> 1. A few weeks ago I went back to my old studio to try to get back into the swing of things. It's an ATA school.  I recently found out that ATA as an organization has a less than stellar reputation.
> 2. I am really overweight and out of shape but I'm still determined to get back into TKD.
> ...


To be realistic, you probably weren't all that great; so, I wouldn't worry about that issue. If you like your teacher, stay. I wouldn't worry about the schools reputation until you have a bad experience.


----------



## Captn (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for all your help guys.  I feel a lot better now.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 7, 2015)

Captn said:


> I guess what I'm saying is that I'm worried and was wondering if anyone has any advice. I want to do well and succeed and be healthy but I also want to do it as a serious martial artist.  Is there anything I can do now or in the coming months to try to get myself on track to becoming a real martial artist (and not fail this class)?



Don't worry about the ATA reputation, it's a very large organization, and there are good ones and bad ones.  And in all honesty pretty much every martial arts organization has a less then stellar reputation in the eyes of other martial arts organizations.  

As far as advice for the class, think of it like any other physical activity.  Do what you can to get in shape and you'll get more out of it.  Make a couple small but big impact changes to your diet, start doing some strength and cardio work, etc.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 7, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> You can find bad schools or bad instructors within any org. I'd stop worrying about it.


This would be my mindset for a college course


----------



## Combat999 (Jul 15, 2016)

Captn said:


> I did taekwondo as a kid and I loved it but for various reasons I stopped and started multiple times, the last time ending in early 2009.  I've decided to get back into it so I'm going to be taking Beginning Martial Arts for credit at uni next semester but I have several concerns.
> 
> 1. A few weeks ago I went back to my old studio to try to get back into the swing of things. It's an ATA school.  I recently found out that ATA as an organization has a less than stellar reputation.
> 2. I am really overweight and out of shape but I'm still determined to get back into TKD.
> ...


I find that training videos are a great way to get back into shape and to find some really great material. I've recently bought a new system of combative's that I find really great. It takes Combative's, Wing Chun Kung Fu and Open Circle fighting method( Pressure Points, Boxing and Catch Wrestling) all into one. I have never hit so hard in my life. It's called WW3 Combatives.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 22, 2016)

Combat999 said:


> I find that training videos are a great way to get back into shape and to find some really great material. I've recently bought a new system of combative's that I find really great. It takes Combative's, Wing Chun Kung Fu and Open Circle fighting method( Pressure Points, Boxing and Catch Wrestling) all into one. I have never hit so hard in my life. It's called WW3 Combatives.


How do you get punched while learning from a video? How quickly can your training partner learn how to punch that in such a short time he can punch harder than you have ever been hit?


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jul 22, 2016)

frank raud said:


> How do you get punched while learning from a video? How quickly can your training partner learn how to punch that in such a short time he can punch harder than you have ever been hit?



He said he has never hit so hard before, not that he's never been hit so hard.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 22, 2016)

Combat999 said:


> It's called WW3 Combatives.



Mmm, is a coincidence that 'WW3' himself turned up on MT a few days ago and it seems to be a bit of a selling thing going on? 3 posts and each mentions 'Combatives' as the system to do which just happens to be available from Mr. WW3 himself.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 14, 2016)

Just do it. Since I've started MMA I've been consistently losing weight becoming stronger and more flexible by significant degrees to today, probably 90℅ out of motivation and personal efforts. Half the techniques I fight with, I didn't even learn from the classes I attend. Of course you can; just a matter of enthusiasm.


----------

